# Quick Hot Smoked Salmon



## sirsquatch (Nov 3, 2016)

Had dinner plans fall through so I picked up a piece of salmon from Costco on my way home from work. Just used salt, pepper and some herb de provence are seasoning. Used just two pieces of cherry wood for some smoke. Went ~2 hours at 225. 

Seasoned and resting













soaetwyen01x.jpg



__ sirsquatch
__ Nov 3, 2016






On the smoker (sorry, it was dark and the light wasn't great)













jt1h2wd2bgcm.jpg



__ sirsquatch
__ Nov 3, 2016






Inside on the board resting.













s6fktvi9gpzv.jpg



__ sirsquatch
__ Nov 3, 2016


----------



## billbo (Nov 3, 2016)

I am not a Salmon fan but that looks great! You have inspired me to do some Tuna this weekend. Nice smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 4, 2016)

We love hot smoked salmon.

We use Cajun spice on it.

Yours looks delicious!

Al


----------



## stonerose (Oct 26, 2017)

I plan to try salmon tomorrow, never smoked it before. Did you brine or rest in the seasoning for a long time? I'm not sure how much time I'll have before needing to smoke it... curious how it comes out with some simple seasoning, an hour or so rest while the smoker gets going, then a hot smoke (225).


----------

